
The Definitive OmiseGO Beginner's Guide (Blockchain, Token, Wallet, DEX) - jv22222
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/the-definitive-omisego-beginners-guide-f95dcdf8635c
======
jv22222
This is an interesting crypto project with a lot of complex layers to the big
picture.

It's a bit hard to explain in a single sentence hence why I submitted the link
to the definitive guide.

Here's something they wrote on the omise_go sub reddit:

"We're looking to build the thing that will finally change the way money is
handled the whole world over for the better, and leave a legacy that can
sustain itself through all kinds of social and cultural changes. We're looking
at accomplishing the spirit of the original Nakamoto vision of Bitcoin, the
original Ripple vision (pre-blockchain Ripplepay), the original Paypal
vision."

Which sounds a bit f-society ;) but, never the less, I think they have a plan
that is not completely implausable.

Taken from a reddit thread here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/omise_go/comments/7dmjnd/short_note...](https://www.reddit.com/r/omise_go/comments/7dmjnd/short_note_on_staking_and_on_the_long_vision_of/)

